# Thinking about upgrading my Corsa Extra



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

After going through the gallery and seeing so many nice looking rides and looking at my 85 Corsa Extra (picture in gallery) with all of the scratches and paint chips, I am thinking about re-painting mine and upgrading the components. Since I have been out of the sport for 10 years and not up to speed on the new technology, I have some questions for those who have done it.

My questions are:

1.	What would it cost to have the frame repainted to the original colors? Any suggestuons on a frame painter in Northern California?
2.	What are my options on upgrading to ergo shifters? 8, 9 or 10 speeds? 
3.	What other components also need upgrading? Wheels, derailleurs?

My ride has all Record components (except for the brakes), 7 speed hub and freewheel, downtube shifters. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Steel,

Here is my $.02 worth.

This is a tough subject. A Merckx Corsa is a great bike, but restoring/updating/etc. can run a small fortune. I guess it really depends on what you are looking for from the bike.

Let's take a quick look at a few of the costs (conservative estimates) to restore/update the bike (assuming that you go with a new, modern, mid-level 10 speed drivetrain w/out fancy stuff):

Paint: $300 (on the low side for a quality job)
Groupset: Ultegra from ProBikeKit- $630, Centaur from PBK-$696
Wheelset: new Centaur or Ultegra hubs to Mavic Open Pros-$200
Misc. Parts/labor/etc: $150

The costs add up quickly. For the price, I would be tempted to buy something new like a closeout on a 2006 Cannondale CAAD8 with Ultegra (still out there and around $1100 when you see them), the Motobecane SL from Bikesdirect w/Ultegra and AC 420s (also around $1100), or a used (low-mileage and well taken care of high-end machine) from the classifieds. 

As for buying used, there are killer deals to be had on bikes that sell for a fraction of what they sold for originally. A lot of upper, mid-level machines (Cannondales, Serottas, Trek OCLVs, etc) depreciate like British SUVs and tend to be well cared for. 

My vote is to buy something modern and keep the Merckx (clean it up, regrease all bearings, true the wheels, and add new tires, chain, and cables) as your Sunday classic ride. There is something honest and honorable about a Merckx that shows a bit of wear and tear. 

However, if you are looking to restore the Merckx to its former glory due to its sentimental value, that's a different story..... 

Good luck with the project. It's a sharp-looking bike by the way!

Texbike


----------



## kolarshooter (Apr 9, 2007)

If you decide to upgrade with new(er) components, shoot me a PM...You have a few components I might want to buy from you. Thanks!


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

texbike said:


> Steel,
> My vote is to buy something modern and keep the Merckx (clean it up, regrease all bearings, true the wheels, and add new tires, chain, and cables) as your Sunday classic ride. There is something honest and honorable about a Merckx that shows a bit of wear and tear.
> Texbike


+1. Really nice bike. Clean it up, tune it up, retape the bar with plain white tape, and ride it as the true classic steed it is.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

KayTee said:


> +1. Really nice bike. Clean it up, tune it up, retape the bar with plain white tape, and ride it as the true classic steed it is.


Agreed. That bike looks superb. And if you decide retro isn't for you, you can sell it to me.


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for everyone's input. After doing some math, I am taking everyone's advice to keep the bike to its classic form (I might still paint the frame). I agree it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to upgrade since I was thinking about upgrading to the Chorus or Record group. Now, since that's settled, I am going to look for a new ride...hehehe.Yes, I want my cake and want to able eat it too. Time to go shopping. Thanks again for everyone's advice.

Kolarshooter-Sorry I won't be able to sell my parts.

SB


----------



## kolarshooter (Apr 9, 2007)

Damm...no parts for me...oh well :-(

One suggestion: Go to an autobody/paint supply store and have them do some color matching. For my trusty yellow Fuso (pics in gallery) which had acquired a decade and a half of blemishes, I found that a can of matched paint ended up costing about $40.00. It can be time consuming, but if you get a patient paint guru, you can get paint which matches very closely. You can then easily touch-up those nasty chips and chain-suck gouges. Obviously, if your decals are ruined then you will need to get more creative. Also, there's a bike painter in the Watsonville area...you might hook up with him.

Good luck!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if you must repaint*

send to Joe Bell or CyclArt (both in San Diego)

they do paint right, ain't cheap but proper


----------

